# How much to charge for Makeup Application?



## BeneBaby (May 14, 2007)

Hey Gals...

So as most of you know I am not full time with Benefit anymore. I still occasionally do events and freelancing with them. But I live about 3 hours away from my old job now. So....I have started freelancing in my area. I have done Weddings, Proms, Photoshoots etc. But here's the deal. When I worked in the Bay Area my rates were average. Now that I live in the mountains I feel like my rates should reflect my current customer. There are NO makeup artists were I live, there is one makeup studio that is all organic. I am not sure what my rates should be???? I need some suggestions. Here are the rates I used before.....

Bride- $150-$250 depending on time needed. Add travel fees for onsite.

Bridesmaid- $50-$75 per girl

Photoshoots- $50/hr

Prom-$50/hr

These rates are based on time needed. I found my rates to be pretty competitive. Now when I tell people what I charge they get fear in their eyes......HELP!

I guess no one knows.....sHOOOOOOT.


----------



## Mer0001 (May 14, 2007)

I agree that you should price what the market will bear. Being that you are the only regular...meaning non-organic...makeup artist in the area, you can probably price yourself a bit higher the normal. I think the prices you listed are pretty. That is about what I charge. I do charge more on a flat rate however, and add on for things like false eyelashes and extra hours needed. I would start by doing some research...do any of the salons in the area do makeup...what do they charge. If anything, I would bring them down a bit and then you can always increase them once you get the demand for work.

HTH!


----------



## luxotika (May 15, 2007)

Maybe start it bit lower than what you are used to, until you establish a clientele, and then after that, you could have put your rates higher. Good luck!


----------



## Jessica (May 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maybe start it bit lower than what you are used to, until you establish a clientele, and then after that, you could have put your rates higher. Good luck! I agree!!! So you drum up your business then you start charging for the demand....they will demand you Amanda!!lol...I do but i live on the East Coast


----------



## Marisol (May 15, 2007)

I agree. You may have to lower your prices a bit to get your clientele list to grow. Once word gets around, you will be able to charge a bit more. One example is that at MAC they charge $40 for make up and it usually takes an hour.


----------



## monniej (May 15, 2007)

my prices start at $25!


----------



## xEdenx (May 15, 2007)

i'd pay like 40 like they charge @ M.A.C


----------



## Manda (May 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree. You may have to lower your prices a bit to get your clientele list to grow. Once word gets around, you will be able to charge a bit more. One example is that at MAC they charge $40 for make up and it usually takes an hour. Ditto. Good luck!


----------



## MindySue (May 16, 2007)

id pay a ton to get a pretty girl like you to do my makeup! haha

(umm..that sounded kinda lesbian, but i mean, if you look that great, id be confident youd make me look good too)


----------



## Marysunshine (May 16, 2007)

At the full service salon I go to they charge $130. for bridal make-up &amp; trial and there is18% gratuity required. This is an upscale salon with all the fountains, bells &amp; whistles. For special occasion make-up they charge $60 +. I hope this helps.

Mary


----------



## BeneBaby (May 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *xEdenx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i'd pay like 40 like they charge @ M.A.C Isn't the MAC charge on a gift card towards product??? 
I also think I can charge more than MAC because I travel to their home and give them basically a private consultation with no interruptions. I think I will stick with my former charges and see how it goes. If I notice a decline in my business due to my rates, then I'll reconsider.

Thanks for the feedback!!


----------



## Marisol (May 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Isn't the MAC charge on a gift card towards product??? I think that you are correct. Good luck and sending you lots of good vibes your way!


----------



## maheen44 (May 29, 2007)

I had to lower my prices considerably when I started as well. Becuase people would freak out when I'd tell them I charge $150 for hair and makeup for brides. So becuase I was starting out and I needed clients to build my portfolio, I brought down the prices.


----------



## Thais (May 29, 2007)

Now I wanna change professions.



LOL

(As a resident I probably make something around 20-25 per hour...



)


----------

